# Muscle Cars



## BladeDTMGuitarist (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone else love old muscle cars? I absolutely love old muscle cars, like camaros, corvettes, mustangs, cougars, gto, trans am, barracuda. I can't be the only one. If you have stories or pics of any you own or have driven post them lets get a muscle car thread started.


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 16, 2013)

I am a big Ford Guy, so I have to say the Mustang. I am also a big fan of the old GTO, saw some nice ones at a car show yesterday, sexy as hell.


----------



## EdgeC (Jun 16, 2013)

I find the lack of Aussie muscle cars in your poll disturbing... 

Ford Falcon 351 GT






Holden HQ Monaro GTS





I love my muscle cars. To me it's V8 or nothing at all!


----------



## Michael T (Jun 16, 2013)

MOPAR or NOcar


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 16, 2013)

the shotgun 429


----------



## bhakan (Jun 16, 2013)

I find the lack of Mopar in your poll disturbing.

My '73 Roadrunner




My Dad's '70 Roadrunner (this was when he first got it, we're restoring it now)


----------



## Nile (Jun 16, 2013)

No love for the Reliant Robin?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 16, 2013)

Voted Charger since there was no Cuda on the list. I'm actually more of a Nova guy though.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 17, 2013)

I went with the Mustang, just because I spent the better part of three years restoring one.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 17, 2013)

69 Charger is the greatest car of all time, hands down. That being said, I have a 65 and a 66 Mustang that I'm restoring.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 17, 2013)

Always had a soft spot for Pontiac's, so I voted for the goat. Used to have a 75 Lamans Sport Coupe. Miss that car.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 17, 2013)

I love all Americam muscle. That sounds weird.

It's true, though. Ford, Mopar, whatever. I love the mindset of that era, and the way that those cars sound like cars and not like high-powered vacuum cleaners. Unfortunately, I'm useless with tools, so restoring one myself is out of the picture, and I'm too poor to buy one off somebody!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 17, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Voted Charger since there was no Cuda on the list. I'm actually more of a Nova guy though.



+1

no 'cuda or firebird? wtf brah


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 17, 2013)

Dodge charger.

I used to own one of these:






1972 Valiant (Chrysler) Charger


My mate owns one of these:






1972 Holden HQ Monaro


Brother In Law, has one of these:






Holden SLR5000 Torana


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 17, 2013)

From that list...picked GTO.

'71(+) Javelin for me though...


----------



## BladeDTMGuitarist (Jun 17, 2013)

Great replies so far and great pics digging all the cars. and as to why there arent more muscle cars listed in the poll it only allows up to 20 options so obviously not enough room for that much bad ass muscle lol. by far my favorite muscle car is the 1969 Camaro but i love them all. as stated by the reverend i also love all muscle cars its the spirit of the cars the design and the power, no cars before or since have what the old muscle cars do.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jun 17, 2013)

'63 vette... oh man.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm a huge Mustang fan. For me it would be the Eleanor Mustang or the Boss 302.











Though I love the look of the 69 Charger RT and the recent Challenger.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 17, 2013)

Just remembered this






I don't remember what year but it was a 427 Stingray. It was lent to my Wife's cousin and he took me out for a spin in it. .... me did that sound awesome. So much power and such a mind blowing sound came out of that thing.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 17, 2013)

Mustang because Boss.


----------



## Nile (Jun 17, 2013)

Hell yeah Stingray. My 6th grade teacher owns this one in a kind of sparkly forest green.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 17, 2013)

Maybe it's because I'm a bit pedantic, but I don't count vettes as muscle cars. The coolest muscle car I've ever seen in person was a Daytona. Dat spoiler...


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 17, 2013)

pink freud said:


> Maybe it's because I'm a bit pedantic, but I don't count vettes as muscle cars. The coolest muscle car I've ever seen in person was a Daytona. Dat spoiler...



But dude, just look at them. It's like they're flexing at you! Pure muscle! 

I'm actually a sucker for anything that looks like it's sitting on it's haunches waiting to hurt you. My dad showed me a picture of his first car, a '71 Charger, and I just wanted to slap him for wrecking it like twelve years before I was born. What an inheritance that would be, right? 

Instead I got my grandpa's '97 F-150. Regular cab. I know he did that shit on purpose. 

And I'm a hipster. I mean, it's pretty clear. What hipsters drive work trucks? Apparently Texas hipsters. I kid, though. It's got a new engine that only had a few thousand miles on it, so it'll be around awhile. Maybe it'll come back like those '70s and '80s Chevy trucks in a few decades? 

But anyway, I digress. 

I wouldn't mind a '68 Chevy Impala SS sedan. I heard somewhere that a good number had 427s in them or something absurd like that?


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 17, 2013)

I used to own a 69 dodge charger, and that thing was ....ing awesome. To me the dodge/plymouth (mopar) company did everything right back then.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 18, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> And I'm a hipster. I mean, it's pretty clear. What hipsters drive work trucks? Apparently Texas hipsters.



Tennessee hipsters also.


----------



## kamello (Jun 18, 2013)

voted Mustang, a blue GT Fastback is among my dream cars. The GT and the Challenger are IMO the few old muscle cars that stayed loyal to their original design, love the old Corvette too



in the other hand


----------



## pink freud (Jun 19, 2013)

New muscle cars are too fat. They all look like they belong in some women's commercial about bloating.

Here's a good pic for comparison:


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 19, 2013)

Voted '69 Comaro because fu*k yeah. 

But for me it's either a '70 Challenger, '71 Hemi Cuda or a '79 Z28 Comaro. 

I'd probably take a '71 Roadrunner over any of those though.


----------



## Nile (Jun 19, 2013)

Plum crazy purple Plymouth Cuda. Fuck. Yes.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jun 19, 2013)

Camaros and Corvettes or GTFO


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 19, 2013)

I voted Mustangs... I think a 1969 or 1970 Boss 302 would be my favourite:







That being said, I like '68 Camaros too, and the '63 and '68-shape Corvettes.

The AC Cobra is gorgeous too - check this out, it's technically a replica but is built in the factory out of the same parts:






And Barracudas, oh my god.



Nile said:


> Plum crazy purple Plymouth Cuda. Fuck. Yes.



That's pornographic.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 19, 2013)

Also, no love for the laughably ridiculous Plymouth Superbird?


----------



## BladeDTMGuitarist (Jun 19, 2013)

Great pics everyone. it seems we all have that one muscle car close to our hearts but in all honestly we love all of them and would take any of them lol. I dont have any pics but I'm currently restoring a 1967 Mercury Cougar it isnt the most well known muscle car but they are some bad ass cars.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 19, 2013)

kamello said:


> voted Mustang, a blue GT Fastback is among my dream cars. The GT and the Challenger are IMO the few old muscle cars that stayed loyal to their original design, love the old Corvette too
> 
> 
> 
> in the other hand


----------



## Nile (Jun 19, 2013)

'68 Hurst Oldsmobile Cutlass


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 19, 2013)

In other news - it is a dream of mine to buy an old Ford Capri:






And make it look like this, except in slightly brighter metallic green, with a matt black bonnet (hood for you American folks ) and a black stripe down the side - think Hemi 'Cuda. Colours-wise, Carvin's Radiation Green would actually be pretty much perfect 






Oh, and change the brakes, suspension, tyres etc so it could cope with a big V8, and go like this as a result.







Not that I've planned this. 

I genuinely think a Capri could be a great muscle car, given the right engine.


----------



## Nile (Jun 19, 2013)

Reliant Robins need a V8.






That is probably what would happen in the first second.


----------



## icos211 (Jun 19, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> no 'cuda or firebird? wtf brah



With all due respect, sir, get your shit together! 

The Trans Am is on that list. That's the bad ass version on the Firebird, with the actual bird on the hood.

Definitely got my vote. However, that is me thinking about this:







And not this:







God, they got ugly there for a while. But the heart of those beasts were always bad ass! 

I miss Pontiac so much...


----------



## Nile (Jun 19, 2013)

Icos, no love for Night Rider?


----------



## icos211 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nile said:


> Icos, no love for Night Rider?



No. No love.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato (Jun 19, 2013)

No love for Grand Nationals or the great GNX? Or g bodys in general. I have a 85 buick regal. Its actually pretty freakin slow but i love it, and I get compliments daily on it.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 19, 2013)

Nile said:


> Reliant Robins need a V8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it means the Robins in question are destroyed quicker, I'm all for it.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 19, 2013)

i would have voted for this but it wasnt available always been the classyest


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, I'm kind of partial to mine...
















Extremely rare, extremely loaded 1969 GTO Convertible
Factory Matador Red with Black Interior
400 V-8 370 HP Ram Air 4 with Automatic Trans
Limited 
Power Steering
Power Brakes
Power Drivers Seat
Power Windows
Power Vacuum Door Locks
ULTRA RARE Electric Seat Back Release
Cruise Control
AM/FM Flip-Face Multiplex Stereo
Power Antenna
Hideaway Headlights
Factory Air Conditioning

I bought this as a one foot in the junkyard POS and did a full frame-off restoration. Did all of the work with the exception of the paint myself.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 19, 2013)

my pontiac firebird is rusting down in the yard


----------



## Dooky (Jun 20, 2013)

My favourite has always been the Holden Torana A9X.
Standard form:





Modified:





Peter Brock's Bathurst winning 1977 Torana A9X:


----------



## BladeDTMGuitarist (Jun 20, 2013)

Sterling by Music Man thats one bad ass car it looks great


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jun 20, 2013)

BladeDTMGuitarist said:


> Sterling by Music Man thats one bad ass car it looks great




Thanks so much bro! Was a 3 year restoration, and I absolutely love it.

Trying to dig up the pics of a few other cars I've done. This is the only one I've done since digital cameras, so it's a bit of a hunt now.

A particular one I really want to find is my old 70 Dodge Challenger RT/SE. That was a bad-ass ride!


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 20, 2013)

I like the looks of the old cars but I can't deal with their lack of performance and features compared to modern cars.

i.e. I have a 400 hp V8 in this thing, but it also has 6-speed trans, quattro AWD, plus beautiful interior and most of the latest gadgets:






All of that for cheaper than most classic muscle cars in decent shape these days ($15k used)


----------



## kamello (Jun 20, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> Thanks so much bro! Was a 3 year restoration, and I absolutely love it.
> 
> Trying to dig up the pics of a few other cars I've done. This is the only one I've done since digital cameras, so it's a bit of a hunt now.
> 
> A particular one I really want to find is my old 70 Dodge Challenger RT/SE. That was a bad-ass ride!



PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS DO WANT!


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Jun 20, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> I like the looks of the old cars but I can't deal with their lack of performance and features compared to modern cars.
> 
> i.e. I have a 400 hp V8 in this thing, but it also has 6-speed trans, quattro AWD, plus beautiful interior and most of the latest gadgets:
> 
> ...





...it's still a station wagon 

Really?


----------



## EdgeC (Jun 20, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> ...it's still a station wagon
> 
> Really?


 
What's wrong with a muscle-wagon?












I drive a muscle wagon too! I love my 2012 SS Commodore Sportwagon.


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 20, 2013)

EdgeC said:


> What's wrong with a muscle-wagon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hhhhhhnnnnnnnnnggggggg. Wagon boner in extremis from all of those pics. 

I must have your SS, simply has to happen.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 21, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> ...it's still a station wagon
> 
> Really?



I'm sorry, I thought muscle cars were about power.

Are you telling me that you actually consider muscle cars to be about looks rather than power?

If so... Really?


----------



## Vhyle (Jun 21, 2013)

Great thread! I love seeing the comparisons of the American muscle cars and the UK/Australia counterparts.

Here's a few of my favorites:




1970 Chevelle SS454 - why the balls hasn't anyone said this yet??





1970 GMC Sprint. I honestly prefer the Sprint over the El Camino, mostly because of the rarity.





1970 AAR 'Cuda. Someone already posted an AAR 'Cuda but I did again, because fuuuuuuck.

And since someone posted the Grand National/GNX, I'm posting this, because it most definitely counts:









Has anyone seen these before? 2012 Camaro converted into a modern day Trans-Am. I LOVE it. They did a fantastic job with the details, paying homage to the original.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jun 21, 2013)

token apologies to anyone who may get riled up by this, but I just had to go (t)here.






one of the greats.


----------



## Jes (Jun 21, 2013)

I was surprised when I voted Cougar lol!! my first car... unfortunately not a 67 tho


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 21, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> Has anyone seen these before? 2012 Camaro converted into a modern day Trans-Am. I LOVE it. They did a fantastic job with the details, paying homage to the original.



Nice. I have seen a pic a few years ago of the new generation Camaro redesigned as a Trans-Am but only as a proto-type drawing. Nice to see it as a real car.

Also, since we are on topic, there are new generation Challengers converted to modern Plymouth 'Cudas. Those guys did a excellent job there.

There are also pics of new generation Mustangs converted to modern Mercury Cougars. Not bad looking at all.


----------



## flexkill (Jun 21, 2013)

The Nova II is fvcking 












Now that is style!

EDIT: Also the much over looked Ford Falcon!  Pretty much Fords Nova II








I like the cars around these years the best because they had started streamlining them but hadn't made that jump to the full rounded look yet.


----------



## Joose (Jun 23, 2013)

My 4 favorite classic muscle cars and my 4 favorite modern muscle cars. Why 4? 3 is too little and 5 is too many lol.

'69 GTO Judge





'69 Charger R/T





'71 HEMI 'Cuda





'79 Trans Am






2012 Challenger 392





2007 Charger Daytona R/T (NOT just because I own this one; but because I oggled my neighbor's Sub Lime since back when they came out in late '06, which is when I got my license. And now (since January) I own one! I adore them, just needs about 50 more horsepower and it'd be perfect)





2007 Shelby Mustang GT500





2009 G8 GXP






Oh and on the wagon subject... I LOVE a great muscle/sport wagon.

2007 Magnum SRT8. 425 horses of practicality.


----------



## sahaal (Jun 23, 2013)

1969 Roadrunner!!






or my other dream, a 70 Challenger T/A





also a G-body in general would be sick


----------



## icos211 (Jun 23, 2013)

Aurochs34 said:


> token apologies to anyone who may get riled up by this, but I just had to go (t)here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a sports car, my friend. This is about muscle cars.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 23, 2013)

icos211 said:


> That is a sports car, my friend. This is about muscle cars.



Alrighty, representing classic Euro-Muscle:


----------



## icos211 (Jun 23, 2013)

^Getting there. It depends on what its got in it though... It can't be like todays Euro motors, lots of unbelievably low displacement cylinders.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 23, 2013)

Muscle cars are mostly a US thing, in Europe they are not well adapted to the city topographies in general, that predate the appearance of cars by er...a handful of centuries at least. 

To contribute a pic, as a european the only muscle car I was confronted with when I was young was this one:


----------



## skeels (Jun 23, 2013)

Could not vote. Love them all. 

When I was 5 my mom drove me to kindergarten in a 68 Chevelle SS. How bad agent is that.

I would kill to drive a car with no airbags and a lap belt again....


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 24, 2013)

icos211 said:


> ^Getting there. It depends on what its got in it though... It can't be like todays Euro motors, lots of unbelievably low displacement cylinders.



No, some of those Astons have BIG engines.

Not sure what model that is, but could have either a 280 horsepower 4-litre straight-six, or a 380-horsepower 5.3-litre V8.


----------



## Joose (Jun 24, 2013)

^It looks like a DBS. Which came with 4.0 straight sixes. But also came with 5.3 V8s, though I think it only produced liked 320hp. Classic DBS V8's and classic V8 Vantages are Europe's best attempt at a classic muscle car. Still a bit sporty, but hey, RWD and a V8 is muscle enough for me.


----------



## Dooky (Jun 24, 2013)

I am more of a Holden man, but the Aussie Ford's were pretty cool too. The XA/XB/XC coupe especially.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jun 25, 2013)

icos211 said:


> That is a sports car, my friend. This is about muscle cars.



like I said, 'token apologies' for the 335/355 4.9L Italian with a 6.1sec 0-60.

Either way, I hear ya.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 26, 2013)

Stingray. My dad has a 1970 with the 454. 

Imagine this in green:


----------



## BladeDTMGuitarist (Jun 27, 2013)

ddtonfire that Stingray with a 454 is an amazing car i bet you love that thing to death i know i would, just dont crash it lmao.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 27, 2013)

Haha thanks... I'm kinda scared to drive it because it's so intimidating. The whole car shakes back and forth when you turn it on. You can't even have a conversation in it because it's so loud.


----------



## Vhyle (Jun 28, 2013)

sahaal said:


> also a G-body in general would be sick



It's quite relieving to see a great example of a Monte Carlo SS that isn't tainted by a body lift and gigantic, obnoxious ghetto wheels. I rage when I see perfectly maintained G-bodies undergo such treatment. It's asinine.


----------



## tommychains (Jun 30, 2013)

i own a 1964 impala, in the LONG and VERY EXPENSIVE process of restoring it. Hoping to put it on the drag strip and push 900HP. aiming for high 10's, low 11's.

fairly recent, not much process this year


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jul 1, 2013)

Dream muscle car?

My best friend's dad owns an 70's Shelby Mustang - in red, with white rallie stripes and white and red leather interior.
I got the chance to drive this beast once, and since then everything feels so ... lame? unballzy? safe? controlled? silent? notadrenalineinjecting (Ok, except for the BMW R8 testcar I was abe to sit in once)? ...

over winter, the car is at a tuner's workshop, who very emotionally rejects to accept payment for this service other than "next winter again, plzzz?" ... his wife claims he spends hours polishing the car and working on the tiniest imperfections instead of actually "working" xD

next time I visit I promise I'll take pictures, this car is a child's dream come true and one day I'll steal it


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 1, 2013)

Pfft!

I have this in my shed. 100% pure Australia Muscle
1972 Holden HQ Kingswood Ute

Factory 4 speed V8


----------



## ATOMICxTomato (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice. I love those old school impalas just because they are so freakin long. I would love to have a 68 SS i could work on. Speaking of big body chevys hows about the 1970 Monte Carlo SS






1968 Impala SS






And here is my baby. 1985 Buick Regal. All stock with about 120k miles. Awesome daily driver and my first car.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 1, 2013)

ATOMICxTomato said:


> And here is my baby. 1985 Buick Regal. All stock with about 120k miles. Awesome daily driver and my first car.


My buddy Billy used to have a drag car that was made from that exact model Buick you have there.....same color everything. Had a blown 504ci under the hood and it would FLY!!!!!!


----------



## tommychains (Jul 2, 2013)

Ah, the buick regal. Love those things, most G body cars now that I think about it. I'm hoping to get one as my next car. I have an 94 Acura Integra as of now. Love the car, so it'll be a while before I get rid of it. 

Another thing keeping me from getting a big muscle car is the whole RWD thing. Love the way they drive, but the winters in my town can get downright brutal. Lots of hills and sharp turns. Along with the fact the town neglects to plow the roads around my development, it can be just downright unbearable in anything not FWD or AWD. My mom does have a subaru though, so I can always ask for a ride. Decisions decisions decisions


----------

